# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  izmjena potpisa

## skviki

Ovdje sam nakon podosta vremena. Potpis mi više nije jelte vjerodostojan
a ne nalazim način da ga izmijenim. Ako može pomoć, lijepo molim.
Hvala :Saint:

----------


## rossa

postavke iz gornjeg desnog kuta
pa onda Moje postavke dolje lijevo i opcija uredi potpis

----------


## skviki

Hvala, riješeno

----------

